# Front Page to Dreamweaver ??



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

I need some advice !
I am a low-mid level Dreamweaver user.
I have been asked to do some work on a simple web site for one of the companies I Rep.
They are sending all their site files which have been created in Front Page Express.
How possible ist it to work on those files & the their web site using Dreamweaver?
Or would the easiest way be to just learn how to use Front Page & continue that way?
Looking for some advice !

fmg


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

*I found the answer....*

http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/e...009902&viewName=Exchange Search Details&avm=1


----------

